# Code for open biopsy of thyroid, in office



## reichtina320 (Sep 15, 2008)

Help!  What code would I use for open biopsy of thyroid gland done in the office?

Thanks


----------



## LadyT (Oct 8, 2008)

Not a expert in the area but what about 60100?


----------

